# Ted Saves the World: YA Superhero Adventure Comedy (99 cents)



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A possessed cheerleader.
A cursed gang of criminals.
Mysterious telekinetic powers.
An angry ex-girlfriend in gym class?

One second, sophomore in high school Ted endures his first breakup in his favorite place in town. The next, a mysterious blue light turns him into a worldwide superhero sensation for taking down a posse of grisly murderers. As his views on YouTube increase and his friend Dhiraj tries to capitalize on the marketing potential, his dangers increase as well when a presumed-dead cheerleader begins taking a personal interest. Can Ted survive the his first week as a superhero in the public eye?

This novella is the first taste in a series of full-length novels about the adventures of Ted Finley and Erica LaPlante.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bryan,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle Fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome Bryan,

Great book covers and content!
Much Success!
Mike Cyra


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks so much, Mike!

Just read the description for your book, it sounds hilarious . Same well wishes your way!

- Bryan


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Secret identities are for losers. 
Real heroes blab about it on CNN.

http://www.amazon.com/Ted-Saves-World-Novella-ebook/dp/B0058EUSCI


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

"It means, if strange stuff starts happening in town - black clouds, unexplained homicides - don't listen to the news or your friends. Just leave town in a hurry."
"I hope you can stop it. Because black clouds sound pretty bad."

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Today, I'm hosting an  interview with YA author Bryan Cohen who is releasing his new book, "Ted Saves the World". Bryan is also giving away a copy of his book and a chance to win a $25.00 Amazon gift cart.


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks Michelle! Feel free to check out my blog tour here:
http://www.build-creative-writing-ideas.com/blog-tour-for-ted.html

And check out the book right here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Ted-Saves-World-Novella-ebook/dp/B0058EUSCI


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

You're all over the place, lol.  The blog post was excellent btw.


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

"Bryan Cohen's wit shines with one-liners and outrageous characters."
"It reminded me of my first Koontz experiences and Cohen has Koontzian talent."
"Move over Buffy! If you're a fan of snappy dialogue, surprise plot twists, supernatural goings on and all around fun times, this is a story for you."

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

"Bryan Cohen's wit shines with one-liners and outrageous characters."
"It reminded me of my first Koontz experiences and Cohen has Koontzian talent."
"Move over Buffy! If you're a fan of snappy dialogue, surprise plot twists, supernatural goings on and all around fun times, this is a story for you."

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

"Bryan Cohen's wit shines with one-liners and outrageous characters."
"It reminded me of my first Koontz experiences and Cohen has Koontzian talent."
"Move over Buffy! If you're a fan of snappy dialogue, surprise plot twists, supernatural goings on and all around fun times, this is a story for you."

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

"It means, if strange stuff starts happening in town - black clouds, unexplained homicides - don't listen to the news or your friends. Just leave town in a hurry."
"I hope you can stop it. Because black clouds sound pretty bad."

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

I've had some great feedback on this novella and I'm currently formulating ideas for the full-length novel sequel! If anybody checks it out, feel free to drop me a line with any suggestions 

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

What happens when a lover of Buffy the Vampire Slayer writes a book about a kooky teenage superhero? This novella!

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll bite...... 
Anything Buffylike has to be good...


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks!

Great Chuck avatar by the way. I'm excited to see what they do with super-powered Morgan this season


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Bryan Cohen said:


> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> Great Chuck avatar by the way. I'm excited to see what they do with super-powered Morgan this season


Yeah that could go either way.....


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

We'll see how it goes 

Now back to business: 
"Bryan Cohen's wit shines with one-liners and outrageous characters."
"It reminded me of my first Koontz experiences and Cohen has Koontzian talent."
"Move over Buffy! If you're a fan of snappy dialogue, surprise plot twists, supernatural goings on and all around fun times, this is a story for you."

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

I tried my best to channel Joss Whedon while writing this. If you haven't gotten your fill watching old Firefly and Buffy episodes lately while you wait for Avengers, check this out for 99 cents .

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Can Ted save the world from a dastardly British villain and avoid getting killed by his ex-girlfriend at basketball on the same day?!

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

"Bryan Cohen's wit shines with one-liners and outrageous characters."
"It reminded me of my first Koontz experiences and Cohen has Koontzian talent."
"Move over Buffy! If you're a fan of snappy dialogue, surprise plot twists, supernatural goings on and all around fun times, this is a story for you."

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A possessed cheerleader.
A cursed gang of criminals.
Mysterious telekinetic powers.
An angry ex-girlfriend in gym class?

One second, sophomore in high school Ted endures his first breakup in his favorite place in town. The next, a mysterious blue light turns him into a worldwide superhero sensation for taking down a posse of grisly murderers. As his views on YouTube increase and his friend Dhiraj tries to capitalize on the marketing potential, his dangers increase as well when a presumed-dead cheerleader begins taking a personal interest. Can Ted survive the his first week as a superhero in the public eye?


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

"Bryan Cohen's wit shines with one-liners and outrageous characters."
"It reminded me of my first Koontz experiences and Cohen has Koontzian talent."
"Move over Buffy! If you're a fan of snappy dialogue, surprise plot twists, supernatural goings on and all around fun times, this is a story for you."

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

looks intresting... I'll add this to the list


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks Shane! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Can Ted save the world from a dastardly British villain and avoid getting killed by his ex-girlfriend at basketball on the same day?!

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Secret identities are for losers. 
Real heroes blab about it on CNN.

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A possessed cheerleader.
A cursed gang of criminals.
Mysterious telekinetic powers.
An angry ex-girlfriend in gym class?

One second, sophomore in high school Ted endures his first breakup in his favorite place in town. The next, a mysterious blue light turns him into a worldwide superhero sensation for taking down a posse of grisly murderers. As his views on YouTube increase and his friend Dhiraj tries to capitalize on the marketing potential, his dangers increase as well when a presumed-dead cheerleader begins taking a personal interest. Can Ted survive the his first week as a superhero in the public eye?


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Can Ted save the world from a dastardly British villain and avoid getting killed by his ex-girlfriend at basketball on the same day?!

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Secret identities are for losers. 
Real heroes blab about it on CNN.

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

"It means, if strange stuff starts happening in town - black clouds, unexplained homicides - don't listen to the news or your friends. Just leave town in a hurry."
"I hope you can stop it. Because black clouds sound pretty bad."

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

"Bryan Cohen's wit shines with one-liners and outrageous characters."
"It reminded me of my first Koontz experiences and Cohen has Koontzian talent."
"Move over Buffy! If you're a fan of snappy dialogue, surprise plot twists, supernatural goings on and all around fun times, this is a story for you."

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A possessed cheerleader.
A cursed gang of criminals.
Mysterious telekinetic powers.
An angry ex-girlfriend in gym class?

One second, sophomore in high school Ted endures his first breakup in his favorite place in town. The next, a mysterious blue light turns him into a worldwide superhero sensation for taking down a posse of grisly murderers. As his views on YouTube increase and his friend Dhiraj tries to capitalize on the marketing potential, his dangers increase as well when a presumed-dead cheerleader begins taking a personal interest. Can Ted survive the his first week as a superhero in the public eye?


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Secret identities are for losers. 
Real heroes blab about it on CNN.

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Can Ted save the world from a dastardly British villain and avoid getting killed by his ex-girlfriend at basketball on the same day?!

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A possessed cheerleader.
A cursed gang of criminals.
Mysterious telekinetic powers.
An angry ex-girlfriend in gym class?

It's not a Halloween gang. It's Ted's first week as a public superhero.

Ted Saves the World


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Secret identities are for losers.
Real heroes blab about it on CNN.

Ted Saves the World!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A mysterious blue light turns freshly dumped Ted into a worldwide superhero sensation for taking down a posse of grisly murderers. What happens when a presumed-dead cheerleader begins taking a personal interest in him? Can Ted survive the his first week as a superhero in the public eye?


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A possessed cheerleader.
A cursed gang of criminals.
Mysterious telekinetic powers.
An angry ex-girlfriend in gym class?

One second, sophomore in high school Ted endures his first breakup in his favorite place in town. The next, a mysterious blue light turns him into a worldwide superhero sensation for taking down a posse of grisly murderers. As his views on YouTube increase and his friend Dhiraj tries to capitalize on the marketing potential, his dangers increase as well when a presumed-dead cheerleader begins taking a personal interest. Can Ted survive the his first week as a superhero in the public eye?

This novella is the first taste in a series of full-length novels about the adventures of Ted Finley and Erica LaPlante.


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A mysterious blue light turns freshly dumped Ted into a worldwide superhero sensation for taking down a posse of grisly murderers. What happens when a presumed-dead cheerleader begins taking a personal interest in him? Can Ted survive the his first week as a superhero in the public eye?


----------

